# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  دلفی پریسم و ویژوال استدیو 2010

## اصغر (پآچ)

سلام دوستان

من شنیدم اگه قبل از نصب دلفی پریسم ویژوال استدیو 2010 روی سیستم نصب باشه دلفی دیگه ویژال رو نصب نمیکنه و توی 2010 اجرا میشه اما من این کار رو آزمایش کردم جواب نداد و بازهم VS2008  رو نصب کرد برای اینکه پریسم رو توی 2010 اجرا کنم باید کار خاصی انجام بدم؟

موفق و موید باشید

----------


## Felony

الان تو قسمت Search از منوی Start بنویسید Delphi ببینید این گزینه پیدا نمیشه ؟ : Delphi Prism in Visual Studio 2010

----------


## اصغر (پآچ)

سلام 
نه فقط Delphi Prism in Visual Studio 2008 رو پیدا می کنه! چطوریه که اینطور شده؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

به خاطر اینه که شما دارین Delphi Prism 2010 رو نصب می کنید. برای این که Delphi Prism رو توی Visual Studio 2010 نصب کنید باید Delphi Prism XE و یا Delphi Prism XE2 رو نصب کنید.

----------

